# Factory Audio in a Fronty



## SCfrontier (Dec 22, 2004)

How do i get the stock faceplate out so i can put in an aftermarket one?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

If you dont get an answer soon, try posting your question over in the frontier section of the forum.


----------

